# what should the hedgie sitter know



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I am going out of town in a few days! My hedgehog will be staying with one of my relatives. I would like to make a little packet for her with all of the information she will need to know while she is watching my hedgehog. Could anyone give me some tips on what to include?


----------



## hogmother (Nov 16, 2008)

I just had Priscilla with a hedgie sitter in Dec for 2.5 weeks! 

I'd say these are the things to cover:

1) Explaining their natural behaviour, needing hiding places, understanding their clock, etc
2) Foods and food amounts
3) Vet number and address, your contact #, email etc
4) Likes and dislikes
5) Cage/wheel cleaning frequency

And then of course hand over your entire hedgie kit, including washing stuff like Aveeno and toothbrush. Anything you can to make the sitter feel like they will be prepared. 

I even gave my sitter the address of this forum in case she had a question and I wasn't available, and just for support. I also let my vet know I was going away and asked that if an emergency arose would it be possible to pay them on my return, so my sitter would not have to cover things in the meantime. 

I may have forgotten something, but this is what I did for mine. Have a good trip!


----------

